# Low horse stance



## mook jong man (Dec 16, 2008)

Who practices the low horse stance , chair gwun I think its called . 
You know the preparation exercise for learning the pole .
I hadn't done it for ages and now I've just recently started doing it again , I forgot how bloody hard it is .

 I remember in our school if you really wanted to break the spirit of students in a grading , you would get them to hold a low horse stance while punching for a couple of minutes .
I find as well as strengthening the legs it also serves as a great stretching exercise if you go down far enough .


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 16, 2008)

How low or wide of a stance is this?  Only seen the pole form in books.
I thought the stances where really wide for wing chun.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes I am familiar with Horse Stance. I have been practicing it for 16 years. I still practice it. It doesn't hurt unless I go extemely low and hold that posisition for like ten minutes. When I was younger I could Exxtremely low and hold it for 20 minutes. But I don't practice it to that extreme now. But the Low Horse stance is a good way to cultivate Chi. In Fact in the Pole Form Uses the cat stance too. But, The reason being  is this. The poles were once used to push boats. Thats why they were eight to nine feet long. So If your on a boat standing up. You may need to closer to ground and have a wider stance. Otherwise one good hit from another pole an you go swimming in the water.

Yes along with Horse stance we also practiced
Crossing Horse
Crane Up
Cat Stance
Swallow Stance
Arrow Stance 
Also a couple of low postures too.

Here is basic Horse stance: This Height I can hold easily!

*Horse stance*










*Here is the cat stance*









*Here is Arrow Stance*







mook jong man said:


> Who practices the low horse stance , chair gwun I think its called .
> You know the preparation exercise for learning the pole .
> I hadn't done it for ages and now I've just recently started doing it again , I forgot how bloody hard it is .
> 
> ...


----------



## bully (Dec 16, 2008)

When i used to do northern Kung fu style, horse stance was my freind...sort of.

I do squats now and on my last one I sink into a low horse stance and pick a spot on the wall and hurt.

Arrow stance? Bow stance is what I know it as. My Sifu used to jump on my back leg to make sure I wasnt being lazy...I usually was.

Cat stance, used to use that to move 45 and deliver snap kicks to my assailants.

Never any of the above in WC though, but I still feel they give good grounding and fitness to all.


----------



## paulus (Dec 16, 2008)

My sifu teaches Qigong before the Wing Chun class and often invites us in to join their low (or as low as you want to go) horse stance, which as you say, is bloody hard! I used to do it a lot on my own because it's a quick way of knackering your leg muscles.

"break the spirit of students in a grading" LOL!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 16, 2008)

Well you know these stances are done in Long Pole Form in Wing Chun right?





 
Wing Chun pole form has both Cat Stance and Horse Stance

Watch the video.




bully said:


> When i used to do northern Kung fu style, horse stance was my freind...sort of.
> 
> I do squats now and on my last one I sink into a low horse stance and pick a spot on the wall and hurt.
> 
> ...


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 16, 2008)

The top picture of Yosh's post with the Afro American looking gentleman looks like he is doing the chair gwun exercise . 

The exercise involves stepping and punching to the side while in the low horse stance , the movements supposedly duplicate the lungeing and thrusting movements used when attacking with the pole .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 16, 2008)

If you can find someone with Luk Dim Kwon doing a horse stance please post it.




mook jong man said:


> The top picture of Yosh's post with the Afro American looking gentleman looks like he is doing the chair gwun exercise .
> 
> The exercise involves stepping and punching to the side while in the low horse stance , the movements supposedly duplicate the lungeing and thrusting movements used when attacking with the pole .


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 16, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> If you can find someone with Luk Dim Kwon doing a horse stance please post it.


 
I would , but I'm pretty much computer illiterate , on a good day I can just about manage to operate our DVD player.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 16, 2008)

Ha Ha fuuny. Well I can be your computer sifu if you like...ha ha funny again...I crack my self up....

:BSmeter:




mook jong man said:


> I would , but I'm pretty much computer illiterate , on a good day I can just about manage to operate our DVD player.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 16, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> Who practices the low horse stance , chair gwun I think its called .
> You know the preparation exercise for learning the pole .
> I hadn't done it for ages and now I've just recently started doing it again , I forgot how bloody hard it is .
> 
> ...


 
Low horse stance with someone on our shoulders, for belt testing.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 17, 2008)

On your shoulders...is this bring it on 2...where are the cheerleaders at?





seasoned said:


> Low horse stance with someone on our shoulders, for belt testing.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 17, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> On your shoulders...is this bring it on 2...where are the cheerleaders at?


I guess it would sound funny, didn't seem that way when you had a hard time holding your own stance, and then you get to hold someone else up also.


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 17, 2008)

seasoned said:


> I guess it would sound funny, didn't seem that way when you had a hard time holding your own stance, and then you get to hold someone else up also.


 
Gee you would want to hope you didn't get stuck with the fat guy , that would really suck .  :uhyeah:


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 17, 2008)

Most Sifu's are rather smaller in a stature. But hey if your He-Man Master of Universe I guess it doesn't matter.

You can always imagine your in matrix and imagine pain doesn't matter. You can do it Neyo...




mook jong man said:


> Gee you would want to hope you didn't get stuck with the fat guy , that would really suck . :uhyeah:


----------



## yak sao (Dec 17, 2008)

The way we open the horse for pole training is the opposite of the way you open the character two stance.
Instead of toes out to 45 degree angle then heels out to form the Character two stance, to form the horse we go first to heal out by pivoting on the balls of the feet( it looks like a very bad char. two stance at this point) then pivot on the heels to where the toes are facing to either side and then pivot again on the balls of feet to where the feet are basically parralel and from there sink into the horse.  

Before I started with the pole we would punch out from the side in the horse and also with a pull step /punch.

Our form has the horse, cat and bow.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 17, 2008)

Excellent response. Do you have any video or pictures?




yak sao said:


> The way we open the horse for pole training is the opposite of the way you open the character two stance.
> Instead of toes out to 45 degree angle then heels out to form the Character two stance, to form the horse we go first to heal out by pivoting on the balls of the feet( it looks like a very bad char. two stance at this point) then pivot on the heels to where the toes are facing to either side and then pivot again on the balls of feet to where the feet are basically parralel and from there sink into the horse.
> 
> Before I started with the pole we would punch out from the side in the horse and also with a pull step /punch.
> ...


----------



## yak sao (Dec 18, 2008)

we're in the process of getting a website up and running....slow going at the moment..........hope to have plenty of pics and videos


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 19, 2008)

I look forward to seeing your sites. 


Yea you know you can post vids on youtube. and get a youtube wing chun channel free if you have a web cam?




yak sao said:


> we're in the process of getting a website up and running....slow going at the moment..........hope to have plenty of pics and videos


----------

